# Need a new car - estate



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Morning all,

I am the epitome of indecisiveness, and when looking for a new to me car, I find it nigh on impossible to decide.

I need an estate of some description, capable of comfortably seating 2 adults, and 3 children, with room for the dogs in the rear. I have a budget of approx £4000 (can stretch a smidge for the right car), and have looked at the Mondeo, 3 series, C class and MG ZTT (all diesel variants). Ideally looking for 50mpg +

Any other feasible options you could recommend? Or end user experience of the above models?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

A VW B6 Passat will be just about in your price range. Good solid cars, decent mpg (we get around 55-60 from the 1.9 TDi). Not that exciting to drive, but is a superb motorway mile muncher. In nearly 80K miles, only had a couple of very minor issues. DSG twin clutch semi-auto is a superb auto box (especially if the paddles are fitted) if you want to go down that route. Its only weakness from our experience being that its not the last word dynamically. Look towards the Mondeo if that is a prerequisite, we test drove one and preferred the refinement of the Passat. 

Alternatively, perhaps look at a higher mileage Audi A6, a Mazda 6 and possibly a Honda Accord Estate?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Are age and mileage a priority because obviously you'll get a newer lower milage Mondeo than Merc or BMW. I'd aim for a newer lower mileage Mondeo, we've had 2 in the hatchback form and both were cracking cars one being a diesel that returned about 50mpg iirc.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

We had a mondeo estate 2006 and it was the biggest estate we have had. We had an xtype estate and although i loved it (bought a saloon after), it wasn't as big in the back as the mondeo. 
Husband had the hatchback version, new in 06 and it never let him down. 

Both mondeos were very reliable indeed and i took some persuading as i had a very bad experience with a money pit ford xr3i years ago that could have put me off fords for life :thumb:

oh i forgot, i also had an R reg mondeo estate as a 2nd car/dog wagon when i lived on my own and that was a reliable one too that never ever let me down.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

nick.s said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I am the epitome of indecisiveness, and when looking for a new to me car, I find it nigh on impossible to decide.
> 
> ...


i am about to sell my mondeo mk3 tdci ghia x estate...?
its a 2004 (53reg) with 88k and is pretty much fully loaded and in very nice condition...








pm for details if you're interested...:thumb:
rgds stu


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks nice


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

thankyou.. been my pride and joy for last 2 years with lots of little extras and mods done but now have a bike too and as i work only 3 miles away just can;t afford/justify having 2 cars in the family...
rgds stu


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

nick.s said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I am the epitome of indecisiveness, and when looking for a new to me car, I find it nigh on impossible to decide.
> 
> ...


v70 ex copper edition? although i have just suddenly seen you want mpg doh :lol:


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Volvo V40/V50 2ltr Diesel?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Cheers for the ideas chaps 

Stu, PM sent


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks like you have a vectra? Why not go for the Signum?


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

No diesel can be certain to not give expensive problems when you're buying them with around 80-90k. If I was you, I'd be making sure there's been a recent change of fly wheel and clutch, especially (but not exclusively) with Mondeo's. They can also have serious injector issues, and the Accord's injectors can give problems, too.

Also, some of the cars mentioned have poor rear space, like the 3 Series and Volvo. The Mondeo is excellent, the Accord is good, and the Passat should be okay for space. The Accord looks the best, but you can get a Mondeo with more kit.

If you're doing the mileage, go for the diesel. Personally, one of the only diesel cars I'd buy would be the pd engines that come in the older Passats, and perhaps the Accord. The others can have a record of giving bills to make your eyes water.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

For your budget i would be looking at a V70 D5


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

davies20 said:


> Looks like you have a vectra? Why not go for the Signum?


Need the rear seats that the Siggy doesn't offer, plus I fancy a change of marque. Had a few from the Vx fold now, getting a bit bored if I am honest.



tomah said:


> No diesel can be certain to not give expensive problems when you're buying them with around 80-90k. If I was you, I'd be making sure there's been a recent change of fly wheel and clutch, especially (but not exclusively) with Mondeo's. They can also have serious injector issues, and the Accord's injectors can give problems, too.
> 
> Also, some of the cars mentioned have poor rear space, like the 3 Series and Volvo. The Mondeo is excellent, the Accord is good, and the Passat should be okay for space. The Accord looks the best, but you can get a Mondeo with more kit.
> 
> If you're doing the mileage, go for the diesel. Personally, one of the only diesel cars I'd buy would be the pd engines that come in the older Passats, and perhaps the Accord. The others can have a record of giving bills to make your eyes water.


Tell me about bills. My Vectra has had a new inlet manifold, EGR valve, and a new DMF/clutch and cambelt is on the cards before I sell.....eye watering and wallet emptying to say the least!



SteveTDCi said:


> For your budget i would be looking at a V70 D5


I like em! Big old reliable buses, can't knock them.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

nick.s said:


> Need the rear seats that the Siggy doesn't offer, plus I fancy a change of marque. Had a few from the Vx fold now, getting a bit bored if I am honest.
> 
> Tell me about bills. My Vectra has had a new inlet manifold, EGR valve, and a new DMF/clutch and cambelt is on the cards before I sell.....eye watering and wallet emptying to say the least!
> 
> I like em! Big old reliable buses, can't knock them.


just got to watch the oil levels rising on the DPF'ed D5's unsure if this has been resolved completely.

as for your vectra you know all the common modern diesel problems minus DPF's these days that seem to plague every manufacturer!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

A couple more to add to the models already mentioned - Toyota Avensis, Mazda6, Peugeot 406/407, Citroen C5:thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

With 3 kids either an older Audi A6 1.9TDi or BMW 5 2.0D

Both relatively bullet proof and are going cheap as chips if you don't mind age and a bit of mileage. Just make the usual checks and you can get a very good car for your money


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Pity you are looking at diesels. I have a lovely XType 2.5 V6 estate that needs a new home.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Spec..........Oh no your needing something that does 50 MPG not 23:lol:


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Ross said:


> Spec..........Oh no your needing something that does 50 MPG not 23:lol:


behave yourself young man the best i've got out of her was 32mpg.

Better as a motorway muncher than your local shopping cart.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

nah, go for the ZT-T like you originally wanted


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Stezz said:


> Pity you are looking at diesels. I have a lovely XType 2.5 V6 estate that needs a new home.


If it's got LPG.......I'll consider it 



Ross said:


> Spec..........Oh no your needing something that does 50 MPG not 23:lol:


Yeah  Been working out some running costs based on some 'projected' MPG's.......23mpg would cripple me 



bidderman1969 said:


> nah, go for the ZT-T like you originally wanted


Still looking at them  Just a bit concerned about any possible insurance related issues (low stocks of replacement parts should I get smacked).


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

nick.s said:


> If it's got LPG.......I'll consider it
> 
> Yeah  Been working out some running costs based on some 'projected' MPG's.......23mpg would cripple me
> 
> Still looking at them  Just a bit concerned about any possible insurance related issues (low stocks of replacement parts should I get smacked).


dont worry about parts they are in plenty supply as X-part took over the supply chain. failing that you can always get parts from Roewe in China.

Engine wise you have to watch the fuel pumps in the diesels, but as good looking estates go i dont think you can beat ZT or a 75


----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

Another vote for the Ztt but i am biased (2.5 V6) , parts are not an issue and with the diesel its basically a Bmw lump as you well know so again not really an issue.

Prices are ......very good at the moment if you are a buyer


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah parts shouldn't be a problem, well I haven't had a problem yet! lol

What I would say is though, if you for the ZT-T, manual, go for one that's had the clutch done already including the hydraulics within as it's around £900 to do it all

And the diesel's are really good, mines now got 257K on it and still going well


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Very tempted by a few ZTT's  Had a ZS before, so am rummaging on .org for any potential pitfalls......watch this space.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

It seems like the insurance industry has gone insane! Even the lower insurance group vehicles are adding a good 50% to my current premium!

Looks like this plan is on the back burner for a while  Seat cover it is for the pooches


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

old man part exed this last week

http://www.ford-retailer.com/show-stock.php?id=2995

only issue we was having was the rear arches had started with the old tin worm raspy exhaust (front flexy) just had timing belt and new clutch (needed something more gutsy for towing)


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

How much was he given for the Focus, I bet it was nowhere near 3400 quid. With tin worm setting in I'd be upset to pay that for it, sorry.


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

thought about the peugeot 307 mate ? recently baught one myself

the 2.0 hdi will return 50-55mpg(its also a bulletproof engine) and also has a high roof (good for dogs)

alternatively theres also the passat.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Colt Man said:


> thought about the peugeot 307 mate ? recently baught one myself
> 
> the 2.0 hdi will return 50-55mpg(its also a bulletproof engine) and also has a high roof (good for dogs)
> 
> alternatively theres also the passat.


A mate of mine has one, the 90bhp model, and to be fair its not a bad car. The SW variant had plenty of room too.

Just on the hunt for sensible insurance before I make any decisions.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

pooma said:


> How much was he given for the Focus, I bet it was nowhere near 3400 quid. With tin worm setting in I'd be upset to pay that for it, sorry.


No where near that got £2000

that was one of the reasons he got shut was the tin worm the silly fabric rear arch liners :wall:


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

nick.s said:


> A mate of mine has one, the 90bhp model, and to be fair its not a bad car. The SW variant had plenty of room too.
> 
> Just on the hunt for sensible insurance before I make any decisions.


mine is for sale as im too young to afford the insurance should have thught of that before buying:wall: , although its a high milage model and alot cheaper than what your looking for


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

andy monty said:


> No where near that got £2000
> 
> that was one of the reasons he got shut was the tin worm the silly fabric rear arch liners :wall:


My user name comes from having a Ford Puma when I joined this site, what a cracking little car, nice looking with a bit of poke and superb handling, Ford really did get it right with the Puma and then they went and stuck those stupid fabric arch liners in and as a result the Puma's big week spot is the rear arches rusting from the inside out:wall:

And a £1400 markup on a 2k outlay:doublesho


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Colt Man said:


> thought about the peugeot 307 mate ? recently baught one myself
> 
> the 2.0 hdi will return 50-55mpg(its also a bulletproof engine) and also has a high roof (good for dogs)
> 
> alternatively theres also the passat.


sorry, going to have to disagree. You'll NEVER get 50 MPG out of a peugeot diesel unless you are pushing it it or it's on the back of an AA truck! The engines are not bullet proof either. The EGR valves are useless and if it's got a DPF then they play up too.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

nogrille said:


> sorry, going to have to disagree. You'll NEVER get 50 MPG out of a peugeot diesel unless you are pushing it it or it's on the back of an AA truck! The engines are not bullet proof either. The EGR valves are useless and if it's got a DPF then they play up too.


Funny I used to get 60+ out of my 2.0 hdi and 1.6 hdi all the time. And the engine is reliable, itf the euro emissions control that isn't.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

maybe I've had 2 duff ones. Either that or you drive really slowly in comparison to me!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

pooma said:


> My user name comes from having a Ford Puma when I joined this site, what a cracking little car, nice looking with a bit of poke and superb handling, Ford really did get it right with the Puma and then they went and stuck those stupid fabric arch liners in and as a result the Puma's big week spot is the rear arches rusting from the inside out:wall:
> 
> And a £1400 markup on a 2k outlay:doublesho


Yep when the Focus was in a couple of years ago been tarted up there was a Puma in having the rear arches cut off and fiesta (i think) rear panel having the arches trimed out to be welded in place

The new focus has the arch liners in once its out of waranty they are coming out and we are going to use underseal in the arches


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

nogrille said:


> maybe I've had 2 duff ones. Either that or you drive really slowly in comparison to me!


Most people I've had moan to me about fuel consumption on a diesel can't drive a diesel, they always seem to drive them like petrols instead of letting the torque do the work.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Have to agree with nogrille on Peugeots. 

The 405 diesel I had was probably the worst vehicle I have ever owned (out of the 40 or so cars that have sat on my driveway). Truly awful - despite my dad's recommendations that Peugeot oil burners are invincible. Believe me, they're not.

Always had great experiences with Ford diesels (well except for a 1989 Orion that blew up).

Love Mercs though - I have an 03 E270 at the mo but reliable they certainly ain't. Good fun playing the "what's going to go wrong with the car this month" guessing game however . . .


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

maestegman said:


> Have to agree with nogrille on Peugeots.
> 
> The 405 diesel I had was probably the worst vehicle I have ever owned (out of the 40 or so cars that have sat on my driveway). Truly awful - despite my dad's recommendations that Peugeot oil burners are invincible. Believe me, they're not.
> 
> Always had great experiences with Ford diesels (well except for a 1989 Orion that blew up).


Old pug engines were bad but the new CR ones are fine, which Ford engines have you had as most of the recent ones are PSA.


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

My uncle ran a Peugeot 406 from brand new for nearly 14 years, he's only just got rid in January this year for a 407. And in those 14 it has only ever needed servicing. 

The 307 I have will do 50mpg all day long. The HDI engines are some of the best engines around. And I am by no means a Peugeot fan, but I'm not going to say somethings rubbish if it just isn't


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

The best thing about the BMW diesel lump I think is that it doesn't use any oil whatsoever ! I have only checked it once in all the time I've had it, and it was bang on the mark


----------

